# what John Deere to get?



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm going to be looking for a new John Deere garden tractor, I have had a 400, 420, and a 425. I'm looking at a X748, X749,1025, or a 1023e (I will put a loader on it, a mower deck and 3point) I want a 4X4 if I can, Thanks for any Ideas!! If there is something that is better please let me know, I want a JOHN DEERE!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The X700 series tractors are nice, if you’re looking for a very able garden tractor.
Do you have a budget?


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

yes, I would half to buy used.


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I would like it to have.

shaft drive

4X4 or differential lock

power steering

able to take a loader

3 point

50" deck or bigger (shaft drive deck)

2WS or AWS

Gas or diesel

set up for a snow blower or blade for the front

rear PTO

front PTO (If possible)


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Andrew 110 said:


> I'm going to be looking for a new John Deere garden tractor, I have had a 400, 420, and a 425. I'm looking at a X748, X749,1025, or a 1023e (I will put a loader on it, a mower deck and 3point) I want a 4X4 if I can, Thanks for any Ideas!! If there is something that is better please let me know, I want a JOHN DEERE!


There is a SMALL chance I would get a small Kubota but it would Half to be 4X4 and with a loader. (like a B6000)


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

One thing I can say about the Kubotas is that they’re an equally as good tractor as the JDs but at a much better price. Plus many of them are built in the US.


----------

